# White Eyed Vireo



## Philnlucky (Mar 31, 2017)

collecting nest material


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 2, 2017)

Beautiful capture!


----------



## Redbow (Apr 2, 2017)

Yep, its nesting time, nice shot..


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 2, 2017)

Very nice!  Color is fantastic!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 2, 2017)

Very cool!  

I found a nest one year and got some cool shots of the little critter tucked down on it's eggs - they're amongst my slides somewhere.  Hope you get to photograph this one some more!


----------

